# Radioamatierisms >  J3E raidītājs ar 30w jaudu

## parols

vajag shēmu J3E raidītājam ar 30 w jaudu (28200-29700kHz)

----------


## konis22

Ieteiktu kautko rūpniecisku un galā amp ja jaudas pietrūkst.
A kam tev ja var zināt?

----------


## ansius

J3E 
    SSB speech communication - as used on HF bands by marine, aeronautical and amateur users

tā kā tev vajadzēs normatīvus gan jau izpildītm, tad tiešām prātīgāk ir ko gatavu ņemt. var jau mēģināt uzlodēt pats, tikai SSB nav tas vienkaršākais signāls

----------


## konis22

Tā diemžēl ir.Lai ssb tu dabūtu būs jāpacīnās un ja nav zināšanu par augstfrekvenci tad švaki ies.ko lai saka labāk meklā kādu rokas staciju vai mazjaudīgu visudiapazonu transīveru.

----------

